# Which villager do you share a birthday with?



## Sergi (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello all! I thought it'd be fun to see what villagers all of you share birthdays with! 

I share a birthday with Fauna (March 26th) and I love the fact that I do! 

Include a picture if you guys want! if not just say the villager and the birthday you share!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 10, 2017)

September 29. I share a birthday with this dingus:

​
he's kinda cute I guess, could be worse


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 10, 2017)

I share it with a very uninteresting villager...Sprinkle




WHY NINTENDO! IT COULD HAVE AT LEAST BEEN A SQUIRREL OR SOMETHING CUTER!
The trash I threw out today was cuter than her.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Apr 10, 2017)

10th of May, share a birthday with Patty. :/


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 10, 2017)

Wolf Link and Annalise!


----------



## Sergi (Apr 10, 2017)

None of these are bad at all! 

Marshal is super cute! Top tier too!

Sprinkle is actually cute! I think it could be way worse!! I like her!

Patty is a cow and I love me cow villagers.

and ooh Wolf link! He's super new and cool!


----------



## Soigne (Apr 10, 2017)

Teddy on Sept. 26!


----------



## hoodathotit (Apr 10, 2017)

Iggly. Yeah, I never heard of him/her/it either.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 10, 2017)

My birthday is on May 1st. Clyde it is. Seems like a cutie.


----------



## peachypandaa (Apr 10, 2017)

My birthday is on the 29th of May, I share it with Purrl. She's sort of cute.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 10, 2017)

My birthday is Dec 29th, so I share one with Murphy. 
He seems cool, I guess lol


----------



## Tokage (Apr 10, 2017)

my birthday is april 7th! i share it with rasher, he kind of scares me lol


----------



## Sergi (Apr 10, 2017)

Teddy is adorable! I like his eyes!

I've never heard of iggly either hmm, does seem like a girl.

I like Clyde's eyes too haha. They look like he hasn't slept in ages!

OOH! I like Purrrl! So cute! I've never seen her, but i like her a lot!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops missed some! 

I love Cub characters! I approve of Murphy! 

My friend loves rasher! I think he looks super BA!


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 10, 2017)

Haha, I may have to put him in town some day! He fits the lazy personality so well it seems.


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 11, 2017)

July 20th, I am happy she's snooty. Tbh like me!


----------



## OperaPhantom (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm August 18th, and I share it with Rocco, the cranky hippo. -_-


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 11, 2017)

Kid cat.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 11, 2017)

Violet. She's super hideous. I wouldn't want to remember it.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Apr 11, 2017)

September 2nd, same as Flo. Not at all fussed on her or penguin villagers in general, but it's nice to share with someone.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2017)

Egbert, never had him in any of my towns before but I guess he's pretty "ok".


----------



## GeorgiPig (Apr 11, 2017)

Well I'm sad as no villagers share my birthday! March the 10th! Well I guess I'll have to wait for some more villagers to be released. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I literally goes from March the 9th to the 11th and misses me out! Ahha


----------



## Mallow (Apr 11, 2017)

November 24th - Shep the smug dog.


----------



## BumbIe (Apr 11, 2017)

I share my birthday (september 6th) with Cesar :O


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

cesar the ugli

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEmrna said:


> I share my birthday (september 6th) with Cesar :O



ho im sorry what we have the same birth boiiiiiiiii


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Apr 11, 2017)

Ursala!


----------



## elchrissy (Apr 11, 2017)

Lionel the Lion! We're both Leo signs. I see you Nintendo.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

A lot of these are pretty great!!! Some are definitely unfortunate too haha, but it's still cool to see who we share our birthdays with! As for * GeorgiPig* That really stinks because some villagers have the same birthdays. #Unfortunate


----------



## onionpudding (Apr 11, 2017)

My birthday is August 25th. I share my bday with Tipper.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 11, 2017)

GeorgiPig said:


> Well I'm sad as no villagers share my birthday! March the 10th! Well I guess I'll have to wait for some more villagers to be released.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I literally goes from March the 9th to the 11th and misses me out! Ahha



Wow really? I could have sworn they had a villager birthday for every single day of the year! Aww


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 11, 2017)

I share a birthday with Rasher! He seemed kinda scary at first but he's honestly a huge cutie. <3


----------



## GeorgiPig (Apr 11, 2017)

Sergi said:


> A lot of these are pretty great!!! Some are definitely unfortunate too haha, but it's still cool to see who we share our birthdays with! As for * GeorgiPig* That really stinks because some villagers have the same birthdays. #Unfortunate



I know! A lot of people in my family have two animals!


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

kawanocy said:


> My birthday is August 25th. I share my bday with Tipper.



Yes!!! I love me some cow villagers! She's adorable!



lj4702 said:


> I share a birthday with Rasher! He seemed kinda scary at first but he's honestly a huge cutie. <3



I agree! I really love his design!






GeorgiPig said:


> I know! A lot of people in my family have two animals!



You can just share fauna with me! :3


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2017)

isabelle (which is also my name !!) even tho she isn't a villager and rudy


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 11, 2017)

Cube


----------



## cornimer (Apr 11, 2017)

Mallary, November 17. Don't really care much for her but oh well. It could be worse, I could be sharing with Beardo *shudders*


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

pumpkins said:


> isabelle (which is also my name !!) even tho she isn't a villager and rudy


Oooh! Lucky that you have Isabelle! Gotta love her!



Twisterheart said:


> Cube


Cube just moved out of my town! I liked him. He was basically me. Always thinking about food lol/



VanessaMay18 said:


> Mallary, November 17. Don't really care much for her but oh well. It could be worse, I could be sharing with Beardo *shudders*



Mallary is one of my dreamies! She wasn't at first, but I couldn't bear to let her go so I kept her in town


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 11, 2017)

I share mine with Lily, pretty decent but could've been worse. 
View attachment 197287


----------



## fenris (Apr 11, 2017)

I share my birthday with Cherry...  not my favorite in terms of design, but I guess there are worse villagers.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Apr 11, 2017)

I share a birthday with Maelle. Eh. She's definitely not cute but it could be worse.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Apr 11, 2017)

Cobb. He's so very ugly.


----------



## phoenyx9 (Apr 11, 2017)

I share my birthday - January 13th with Puddles.   I could have done worse.


----------



## MissLady (Apr 12, 2017)

I share a birthday with Kidd.  June 28th.

Cancerians Unite!!!


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 12, 2017)

May 28th, I share it with Renee the Rhino and also Cece the squirrel. Might be a very interesting birthday party.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 12, 2017)

Dec 13 bianca


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

I shared a birthday with nobody, up until city folk with Mac. I wish it had stayed that way, he's hideous. Funnily enough, he was a starter in the first city folk town i'd ever made, coincidence?


----------



## Sergi (Apr 12, 2017)

Mythicalhoopa said:


> I share mine with Lily, pretty decent but could've been worse.


She has a cute design! I love frog villagers because of how tiny they are!



fenris said:


> I share my birthday with Cherry...  not my favorite in terms of design, but I guess there are worse villagers.


She has a really interesting design! She looks like a goth dog. *flashback to everyone in 7th grade* 



MonsterMaddie said:


> I share a birthday with Maelle. Eh. She's definitely not cute but it could be worse.


I think she has potential! I think she just needs a new hairstyle and she's good haha!



AkaneDeath said:


> Cobb. He's so very ugly.


Ah, i'm sorry! He seems a little creepy, but hey it still could be worse! 



phoenyx9 said:


> I share my birthday - January 13th with Puddles.   I could have done worse.


Once again I love me some frog villagers! Her lips are interesting. Not sure how I feel about her design. 



MissLady said:


> I share a birthday with Kidd.  June 28th.


OOH! I really like his design! That hair is on point! 



keybug55 said:


> May 28th, I share it with Renee the Rhino and also Cece the squirrel. Might be a very interesting birthday party.


I've never seen Renee before! I love her design too! She seems like a rich duchess! I like it! Also, Cece is adorable! I recently got to meet her in my friend's town!



B e t h a n y said:


> Dec 13 bianca


Bianca was one of my dreamies. Sigh. She moved out the day after I started playing again, but she never told me she was leaving. One day I started playing and the next day she was in boxes.  



SailorCrossing said:


> I shared a birthday with nobody, up until city folk with Mac. I wish it had stayed that way, he's hideous. Funnily enough, he was a starter in the first city folk town I'd ever made, coincidence?


haha, i like mac! He has such a unique design! Look at those cheeks!


----------



## meo (Apr 12, 2017)

Yuka


----------



## Jordon (Apr 12, 2017)

Monty the Monkey.


----------



## CherryBlossomCrossing (Apr 12, 2017)

I ADORE the villager i share a birthday with.

Cookie. SHES SO CUTE.


----------



## CoveyCube (Apr 12, 2017)

Bunnie on May 9th! <3


----------



## cloverette (Apr 12, 2017)

Rodney the baked hamster, November 10!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Apr 12, 2017)

Celebrate my Cancer/Leo cusp status with Chow the panda (7/22)!


----------



## Sergi (Apr 12, 2017)

CherryBlossomCrossing said:


> I ADORE the villager i share a birthday with.
> 
> Cookie. SHES SO CUTE.


Ugh! Cookie is one of my dreamies! I'm so jealous!!!



CoveyCube said:


> Bunnie on May 9th! <3


SO many villagers I've never seen that I love!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cloverette said:


> Rodney the baked hamster, November 10!


LOL THE BAKED HAMSTER!! I'm weak!



ANC said:


> Celebrate my Cancer/Leo cusp status with Chow the panda (7/22)!


Chow the Panda is literally me lol!


----------



## Sonja (Apr 12, 2017)

Melba, 12 april! I actually want her to move in just for that


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 12, 2017)

I was born on march 15th, so I share my birthday with Julian the smug horse ♪


----------



## FruityLogic (Apr 12, 2017)

This guy (who I have as well): 

I guess it's because he's based off of Keroppi (who's birthday is also July 10th).

View attachment 197310


----------



## Xandra (Apr 12, 2017)

Frita! Sheep are cool ヽ(͡◕ ͜ʖ ͡◕)ﾉ


----------



## Rob1n (Apr 12, 2017)

Derwin! <3 He's adorbs.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 12, 2017)

Sonja said:


> Melba, 12 April! I actually want her to move in just for that


Oooh! Happy Birthday! ^3^ She's a cutie!



CaramelCookie said:


> I was born on march 15th, so I share my birthday with Julian the smug horse ♪


He's super popular! I know a lot of people want him in their towns!



FruityLogic said:


> This guy (who I have as well):
> 
> I guess it's because he's based off of Keroppi (who's birthday is also July 10th).


Ah, Toby! My friend is working on getting him in her town! He's cute!



Xandra said:


> Frita! Sheep are cool ヽ(͡◕ ͜ʖ ͡◕)ﾉ


LOL frita gets me so weak! If you see the back of her head it looks like hamburgers and her wool is supposed to be french fries!!



Rob1n said:


> Derwin! <3 He's adorbs.


So geeky! Even geekier than Graham the hamster!


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Apr 13, 2017)

Agnes the uchi pig. I'm not a huge fan of pig villagers but I guess she's okay? of course, she's overshadowed by another uchi villager whose birthday is the next day (Phoebe).


----------



## crystalchild (Apr 13, 2017)

bianca





and also medli the bird apparently 

theyre alright. im not familiar with the zelda character so i dont feel much about her, and bianca is cute for a tiger, although im not a big fan of the species as a whole


----------



## Emizel (Apr 13, 2017)

I share my birthday with Chester on August 6th ~


----------



## Lululand (Apr 13, 2017)

I found out thanks to this forum that apprently this cool fella has my same birthday






I've never met Frank as a villager but I really wish I could, since I love silly jock dudebro villagers and his colour scheme and theme are pretty cool. I hope I can get to befriend him someday. That'd be pretty nice.

(PS: forgot to say Leo master race lol)


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

Metal Scorpion said:


> Agnes the uchi pig. I'm not a huge fan of pig villagers but I guess she's okay? of course, she's overshadowed by another uchi villager whose birthday is the next day (Phoebe).


My friend actually has her as a dreamie! I'm not to big a fan of pig villagers either, but she has to be the cutest by far!



crystalchild said:


> bianca


Ugh, Bianca again! She's so amazing! You'd fall in love with her if you got to know her!



Emizel said:


> I share my birthday with Chester on August 6th ~


Another lazy panda villager! Interesting! I wonder if he and chow are related?



Lululand said:


> I found out thanks to this forum that apparently this cool fella has my same birthday


Ooh! i love eagle villagers! I love his wings, shirt, and his eyes! Very interesting! Also glad I could help you finding your villager birthday twin!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2017)

Not one of my favorites, but at least I don't hate him.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't even have to look it up, I share my B-Day with my boi Octavian, September 20.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

Jirachi100 said:


> Not one of my favorites, but at least I don't hate him.


He has a cool design! Not many villagers have head accessories! Cool helmet!


Pookie4557 said:


> I don't even have to look it up, I share my B-Day with my boi Octavian, September 20.


YESSS! Octavian! I love octopus villagers!


----------



## CandyTaffy (Apr 16, 2017)

Pate, 23rd of February


----------



## Daysie (Apr 16, 2017)

Sprinkle February 20


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 16, 2017)

Frank too (July 30th). There are infinitely more villagers I'd rather share a birthday with, but hey ho.


----------



## chiisaisuzume (Apr 16, 2017)

Vesta.  So today I have my birthday, her birthday, and Bunny Day all at once!


----------



## Renmei (Apr 16, 2017)

I share mine with Tangy! :3 I'm super happy since she is my all-time fave villager, along with few others, of course~ (oh, and then there's Spike... I don't like him.)


----------



## MelbaBear (Apr 16, 2017)

Maelle!


Mine and Melba's birthday's are only 3 days apart, so I'm close to sharing my birthday with my favourite villager!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 16, 2017)

Boris the pig! It used to be no one so that's actually pretty neat.


----------



## FruitSparkle (Apr 16, 2017)

I share it with Wade: 

https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Wade


----------



## smug villager (Apr 16, 2017)

I had to check - I share a birthday with Vivian.  January 26th.  I've never actually met her, what a shame.


----------



## MayorCasper (Apr 16, 2017)

I share a birthday with Tipper! She's my cow gf <3


----------



## Argo (Apr 16, 2017)

I was born on September 8, so I share my birthday with Astrid. She's not a dreamie of mine, but she's okay. It's probably better that I don't have my birthday with a dreamie of mine, as that would mess up my birthday party and the dreamie's. It's not like Astrid was a hideous mouse that moved in front of my town hall (couh, cough. I'M TALKING ABOUT YOU MOOSE!).


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 16, 2017)

Goldie


----------



## redpqndq (Apr 19, 2017)

May 26, Bruce. Meh. I'm not a fan.
However, my absolute most FAVORITE villager's birthday is two days later. Ren?e <3


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 19, 2017)

My birthday is November 4th so I share mine with Lucky!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2017)

I believe I share a birthday with Tammi the monkey! (In New Leaf anyway. Beforehand it was April 1st but they moved it to April 2nd because April 1st in NL has an event that takes place within villagers' houses.)


----------



## Arctic_Wolf (Apr 19, 2017)

Jay the jock penguin on July 17th. I haven't seen him before (New Leaf is my first AC game) so I looked him up and he looks pretty cute and has a cool looking music room. For these two reasons alone I feel tempted to get his Amiibo card and have him move in to my town.


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2017)

Peggy,  I like the pig villagers in general (Boris, Gala, Agnes, etc) so it's pretty nice. I'm only a few days apart from sharing a birthday with Olaf.


----------



## Bones (Apr 20, 2017)

K.K. Slider, surprisingly enough.


----------



## Introvert (Apr 21, 2017)

May 3rd - I share mine with Sylvia.


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 21, 2017)

This not-so-little guy!






He isn't that popular so I'll tell you about him - he's Klaus, a smug bear!


----------



## amarie. (May 8, 2017)

Mint! our birthday is May 2nd


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 8, 2017)

I share a birthday with Kabuki! Luckily hes one of my favs c:


----------



## Wonton.y (May 8, 2017)

I share a birthday with Freckles the duck, on February 19th. She's kinda cute


----------



## Toraojou (May 9, 2017)

Zell, that little Smug cutie. June 7th! <3


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

Coco  (surprised I got such a popular villager) 

our birthday is March 1st


----------



## InkFox (May 9, 2017)

May 20th, T-Bone... Not my favourite :<


----------



## mairekd (May 9, 2017)

omg with Monique ! That's so fitting I love it


----------



## Shimeki (May 9, 2017)

Vladimir. (Aug. 2)
He reminds me of grumpy bear so I don't mind!


----------



## Primarina (May 11, 2017)

Coach, who is a very meh villager, but it could be way worse.


----------



## nekko (May 11, 2017)

I share my birthday with Leo and Leif ^_^ (August 8th)


----------



## Ryumia (May 11, 2017)

I share a birthday with a villager named Eugene. Pretty cool-looking villager. Maybe I should get him to live in my town...


----------

